# Beretta A391 (Extrema II) problem



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 11, 2010)

I shot a turkey this past weekend and my beretta A391 did not fully chamber the next round.  I reloaded and tried to chamber a round and the action felt sluggish.  I last cleaned it a couple of weeks ago and lubricated the bolt chamber.  Anyone that has a solution, please respond.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 11, 2010)

Can you be a little more specific?

Will it load a round if you lock back the bolt, then release it on a single round?

There are several things it could be, but the most likely is that you need a new action spring.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 11, 2010)

When I first loaded it, no problem.  It wasn’t until an hour or so after I shot that I noticed that it did not chamber the next shell; about ¾ of a 3.5” shell (hevi-13) did not chamber.  I nudged it just a little and it chambered.  I emptied the gun and reloaded; the first shell I tried to chamber did the same thing.  It felt like whatever spring or mechanism responsible for rechambering a round isn’t strong enough (that’s what I meant by sluggish).  If there is some sort of action spring, is it an easy fix or is it something a gunsmith should do?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 11, 2010)

David Mills said:


> When I first loaded it, no problem.  It wasn’t until an hour or so after I shot that I noticed that it did not chamber the next shell; about ¾ of a 3.5” shell (hevi-13) did not chamber.  I nudged it just a little and it chambered.  I emptied the gun and reloaded; the first shell I tried to chamber did the same thing.  It felt like whatever spring or mechanism responsible for rechambering a round isn’t strong enough (that’s what I meant by sluggish).  If there is some sort of action spring, is it an easy fix or is it something a gunsmith should do?



Easy.

You have to remove the stock, that takes a 1/2 inch/13 mm socket.  Make sure you note the order the shim is behind the nut, and between the stock and receiver.

Remove the stock stud.  That's a little tricky because its held in with some sort of Lock-tite -- you have to put some gentle heat on it (hair dryer), and then there are two flats where that you can use a wrench on it
--unscrew that, replace the spring, reverse everything.


You can order the spring from Beretta, I've gotten better service from Cole's 
http://colegun.com/
I haven't done it in a while, but I think you have to remove the trigger group so you can seat the plunger.  Make sure the connector rod (piece from the spring to the bolt ) is seated correctly when you reinstall the trigger group.

What you are describing is pretty typical of a weak action spring.


----------



## georgiaboy (May 11, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> What you are describing is pretty typical of a weak action spring.




I agree.  Dad's Browning Gold had the same issue.  I took the stock off and removed the spring.  Wow, was it nasty.  The spring was literally dripping with water/carbon fouling/oil build up.   After putting in the new spring that action will chop a finger off, lol.  

I replaced the magazine spring at the same time.  Both springs were around $5 so why not?

My M2 is due next as I have noticed the action slowing down.  Replacing springs is just routine maintenance in my opinion.  Once you have done it once you get the feel and its an easy evening project.  I shoot my M2 a fair amount so it is to be expected and its really impossible to properly clean that action spring with the stock on so thats usually one of the first to go.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 11, 2010)

georgiaboy said:


> I agree.  Dad's Browning Gold had the same issue.  I took the stock off and removed the spring.  Wow, was it nasty.  The spring was literally dripping with water/carbon fouling/oil build up.   After putting in the new spring that action will chop a finger off, lol.
> 
> I replaced the magazine spring at the same time.  Both springs were around $5 so why not?
> 
> My M2 is due next as I have noticed the action slowing down.  Replacing springs is just routine maintenance in my opinion.  Once you have done it once you get the feel and its an easy evening project.  I shoot my M2 a fair amount so it is to be expected and its really impossible to properly clean that action spring with the stock on so thats usually one of the first to go.




Replacing the magazine spring on a 300 series Beretta can be a bit of a chore, and I've never heard of that being an issue on a Beretta.  I have one Beretta with over 300,000 rounds through it, and I've replaced about everything but the magazine spring.


----------



## georgiaboy (May 11, 2010)

I was referring to the browning and benelli M2.  I haven't done anything to my Extrema II except change the shim, lol.  Glad to hear the spring isn't an issue though. 

In truth I haven't had issues with the others either but it's cheap and easy to add to a random Brownells order. 

I changed one on an old HK Benelli M1 but it had rusted in the trunk of a cop car along with the magazine release, release spring, etc. You get the point, but $20 had that shotgun cycling LE buck an light birdshot without fail.  Still use it in 3 gun actually.


----------



## WFL (May 11, 2010)

We use the Beretta A391  in sporting clay.  They work good with a good oil.  The oil that comes with it and any thin oil.  We have had them not want to close with out a shell.  Clean it good all the old out out and try it with the oil they send.  We have use the slip 2000 also.  3 n 1 works also.


----------

